
I’m Going to Give My Startup Ideas Away - JacobAldridge
http://blog.kirigin.com/free-ideas
======
th0br0
somebody should add [2013] there. For the post was made on 10/18/13\. (on page
2 of the blog) These are the ideas he's posted so far:

[http://blog.kirigin.com/personal-analytics](http://blog.kirigin.com/personal-
analytics) [http://blog.kirigin.com/startup-idea-used-car-
leasing](http://blog.kirigin.com/startup-idea-used-car-leasing)
[http://blog.kirigin.com/photo-ideas](http://blog.kirigin.com/photo-ideas)
[http://blog.kirigin.com/robot-cars](http://blog.kirigin.com/robot-cars)

------
pearjuice
Nice advertorial we have here. No content whatsoever but plastered with plugs
for his own startup. Nice miniscule blurred image of a spreadsheet which
supposedly contains startup ideas.

A golden recipe to the frontpage of HN.

------
ibstudios
Nothing is a good idea until it is done. 10% inspiration.

------
PeterWhittaker
I'm debating flagging this, it's so advertorial. This is cheap ad to sign up
for an email newsletter. No place on HN.

------
crojach
Ideas are like a __holes, everyone has (at least) one ;)

------
dz0ny
Tee blurry image is nice teaser :)

------
teddyh
Ideas are a dime a dozen.

------
ahbins
Ideas are worthless.

